# Finally, Camphor Hollow Form



## cabomhn (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright guys so without further a due here is the hollow form I started a few weeks ago. I definitely learned a few things from this first attempt but I am really happy with how this one turned out. I used some of the friction polish from Doctor's woodshop and I am extremely happy with the finish it gives the wood. It's hard to tell in the picture but the wood has a nice shine to it but it still looks really natural. I am open to any comments/suggestions/critizisms so I can do better next time. Thanks guys! 

[attachment=9877]

[attachment=9878]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

Really nice! Lots of beautiful colors in that piece, nice form. Good job! Well done!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2012)

Matt,

That surely doesn't look like anyones first effort. It's gorgeous. The form is elegant, the finish and the way you turned it is just perfect. You're an impressive young man Matt. Keep this up and eventually you'll have pieces in all the snobby galleries and I'm not blowing smoke. 




P.S. The "snobby" galleries is where you want to be. CaChing!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicely done, Matt!

Pretty wood, well turned and finished!

THAT is why we do this stuff!

p


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicely done! Those tall forms are not easy... Tough to make a long consistent curve. Looks like you did a brilliant job! I like the little detail at the opening, and I might even consider making it a bit more prominent... That's a matter of taste not a critical point. Looks like you got a nice little tuck at the foot, too! 

All in all, this is far better than my first dozen and several of my more recent forms... I'm looking forward to seeing what's next!


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the kind words! I've learned quite a bit on here and I don't think I would have been able to do it without all of your guidance!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2012)

Matt - Super nice job ! Well executed ! From shape to proportions you nailed it. I'd that was your first I can't wait to see what your producing in a year... Wow.
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2012)

Matt, I think all these guys are spoofing you- It looks terrible- better send it to me for proper disposal- I will help out and pay postage.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: NICE job.......


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice form and I really like the different colors present in the wood. Great job!


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, If that is a first, there are a lot of amazing pieces on the way. Very well done, I would be pleased and proud to have that on my mantle.


----------

